# Sheephead!!!



## FAT RAT (Jul 2, 2012)

I will be fishing around the Fort Morgan and Gulf Shores area this week. I want to do some sheephead fishing. I will be fishing from shore. First question: how deep of water will I need to find to catch sheephead? 2nd Question: Does anyone have any " under, so in so bridge, i caught some sheephead" stories? And 3rd question: Is there any live bait shops in the Fort Morgan, Gulf shores area that will carry the live fiddlers?


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Find any bridge or dock, they should be there. If not keep moving. Use a small hook, small piece of shrimp and youll be good, just might have to put up with some pinfish.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

you gotta work for them around pilings. it won't be easy. try fiddler crabs or live shrimp freelined


----------



## FAT RAT (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks. Can you answer any of my other questions?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

do you have kids? put them to work cathing fiddlers. I do not know if anywhere down there has live fiddlers but good luck, hope to see some big sheepies.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

J&M will be your best bet for fiddlers, they have them during the migration but I'm not sure about now. The sheepshead have been very finicky but there are plenty of rock piles and pilings along the Ft. Morgan peninsula that hold them.


----------



## FAT RAT (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. If I catch any I will post.


----------

